# Birthing Pictures



## rockdoveranch (Jun 14, 2011)

Thought I would share some birthing pictures from 2009.  This ewe was born the end of 2006.  She has twins on the ground now that were born in April.

I am taken by the fact that she is so loving towards the first twin as the second one is being born.  (The red on the face of the second twin are leaves.)


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jun 14, 2011)

Great photos!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 14, 2011)

I love how the pictures shows, you don't have to rush over and start pulling on the baby. 

Great pictures, thank you for sharing. 

I love the curious one in the back. It always interests me to see them give birth in a herd situation, and how the herd respects their space, but they all seem to now something special is going on. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TeamChaos (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow, what an incredible series of photos! Thanks for posting them!!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 14, 2011)

Great pics!


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks All!

I was feeling kind of down and out last night and to feel better I started looking through my pictures.

There are a total 40 shots in all of this ewe birthing.  Normally our ewes go to the other side of the pasture to have their babies further away from our house.  We just lucked out with her having them so close to the fence line closest to us.  Wish I had had the camera when the first lamb was born.

As I have aged the miracle of life totally overwhelms me.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jun 14, 2011)

Great photos.  I am sorry you are having difficulties right now.  I hope and pray it all resolves soon!


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jun 15, 2011)

doxiemoxie said:
			
		

> Great photos.  I am sorry you are having difficulties right now.  I hope and pray it all resolves soon!


Thanks Doxie


----------

